# Soundiron Solstice Songwriting Contest: Enter to win Olympus Symphonic Choir!



## Soundiron Team (Dec 11, 2018)

*Soundiron Solstice Songwriting Contest!
*
We are wrapping up the year with an awesome songwriting contest! The best winter holiday musical composition (Christmas, Chanukah, Festivus, Dwali, Kwanza, Yule, Saturnalia, Solstice, etc) wins Olympus Symphonic Choir! Have fun with it!

To enter the contest your song must be winter holiday-themed and feature a Soundiron instrument. Please let us know what instrument you use in the description. Upload your track to Soundcloud and submit it here: *https://support.soundiron.com/soundiron-solstice-songwriting-contest/*

If you’re selected as the winner with the best overall entry, you’ll receive a free copy of Olympus Symphonic Choir!

*Contest ends December, 20th!*​


----------

